
So You're Out of Energy Again - zg3cg
https://www.auxoro.com/the-aux-1/2020/6/23/so-youre-out-of-energyagain
======
metabagel
Almost everyone begins their YouTube video or podcast with “What’s up, folks.”
It makes no sense.

